# Diesel - Working? Show? Critique



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am so curious about others opinions on Diesel (not that they matter I love him either way) I had someone tell me he is working lines (Why?) One trainer told me his extensively long tail is something that is good for herding to help keep balance and switch directions quickly... (I think it looks like a Puma tail but whatever) Since I dont know his breeding please tell me what you think. I dont have anyone to help me stack so apologies best I can do is his natural stack. Mind you he is still slightly underweight probably needs another 10-15lbs to get his full muscle mass so his hips are still slightly thin (IMO) Guessing his age is between 1-2yrs old. For a size comparison he is about 92-95lbs right now and 34 inches at the shoulder if that matters (aka big ol' boy!) 

If I need other pictures tell me what kind and I will do my best to get them.

Best Stack I can get:










Good Shot of ear set, overall head


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

the pics aren't showing up for me


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

How about now? I dont think my resizing worked on them originally


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He doesn't have that typical cookie cutter show line look, so it's possible he's from working lines. Without a pedigree, it's just a guess though. Never heard the comment about the tail, but I'm sure that's not an indicator if the dog is working lines. 

34" is one huge german shepherd. Is that being measured at his withers to the ground? I don't think I've ever seen one that big in person.

He also looks like he's lacking muscle in his rear legs. He looks to be in ok shape weight-wise. Just looks to be lacking muscle tone, but it could be the age.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> 34" is one huge german shepherd. Is that being measured at his withers to the ground? I don't think I've ever seen one that big in person.
> 
> He also looks like he's lacking muscle in his rear legs. He looks to be in ok shape weight-wise. Just looks to be lacking muscle tone, but it could be the age.


He is huge and yes that is to his withers from the ground at his paw, he is as big as my friends grate dane. He is lacking a ton of muscle in his hind end, still gaining weight, he weighed 71lbs when he arrived to me just over 2 months ago, been a really slow go. Gradually building up his exercise to build tone and muscle paired with grain free kibble and raw diet. Trying to get him there, we went from 6 small meals a day now down to 3 decent size meals a day. 

Here is what we came from weight wise which also shows how frickin huge he is a little better this is my home office


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He appears neither show or sport lines.....very similar looking to dogs which predates WGSL or Sport dogs of today. Enjoy your dog!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He is a big boy. He has a very similar look to one of my old shepherds. She was kind of a hodgepodge of lines. Her father was West German Showline X American Showline cross and her mother was just old american pet lines. She had the same coloring and was very large. As a female I think she was around 90lbs at her prime.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

He looks like the result of "poor breeding" that produces what many call american pet lines - aka BYB special. He is MASSIVE, much bigger than any working lines. Likely people throwing large german shepherds together to create more large german shepherds because everyone wants a giant german Shepherd. 

That would be my guess. Handsome boy, and I meant no insult with my term "BYB special". I purchased zeke out of the newspaper before I knew better, and although I'll never repeat that mistake he is an AMAZING boy and I love him to death

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> That would be my guess. Handsome boy, and I meant no insult with my term "BYB special". I purchased zeke out of the newspaper before I knew better, and although I'll never repeat that mistake he is an AMAZING boy and I love him to death
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No offense taken, I am almost certain he is a BYB product, he is a rescue so it is what it is. I am sure with his size we are destined for HD or ED. (he already creaks and cracks in his back end, which I am not certain if it is from the lack of muscle mass or what we are headed for HD/ED) 

The only real reason I want to know from people who know better than I, is to help me keep him progressing. I have done so much research on both types of lines and there are some distinct differences and things to look out for in their future, what motivates them, more effective ways in training, and overall what to expect out of their temperament (in general any dog can vary from the standard obviously). I love him regardless and when I rescued him, I was looking for a pup from a good breeder but I could not let him die in that hole of a shelter his eyes spoke to me in a picture, and here I am, monster dog that had no manners or OB what so ever, that wants to eat every other dog he see's. Good or bad I am in it for the long haul even though there are certainly days I want to hide in a hole and cry


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

He is very handsome. 

I would not worry about lines. Treat him as an individual and work him as such. There is so much variation even in known lines that you can't put a generalization on them. 

Thanks for rescuing him!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

His nose is not working line to me. Looks American pet line. Probably some show and sport somewhere in his background. They all have at least some. He's very handsome though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> He is very handsome.
> 
> I would not worry about lines. Treat him as an individual and work him as such. There is so much variation even in known lines that you can't put a generalization on them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your words!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

my first dog was a byb dog and was also huge. i had problems keeping him under 100 pounds. his tail was also the biggest thing i've ever seen on a dog. he definitely had trouble keeping up with other dogs in terms of agility and speed. he ended up having bad hips and would tire out much quicker than other dogs. i feel a lot of byb go for the giant shepherd and advertise it. they told me that his dad was 110 pounds and i thought that was cool (before i knew better). i think the average person that buys from a byb also has the mindset of wanting a huge large intimidating german shepherd. now when someone boasts to me about their 110 pound shepherd, i secretly laugh inside because that person use to be me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow nice looking dog! Not sure on lines but great rescue find. I wouldn't put too much more weight on. The pic of him lying down is what my dog looks like right now and he's not underweight (just out of coat and really active in sports right now). Because of his large frame you don't want any extra weight.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Wow nice looking dog! Not sure on lines but great rescue find. I wouldn't put too much more weight on. The pic of him lying down is what my dog looks like right now and he's not underweight (just out of coat and really active in sports right now). Because of his large frame you don't want any extra weight.



Everyone says his weight is ok in these photos but in person he is still thin through all aspects of his body. I will try to get better photos tonight. His hips are still bony and he is very narrow in the front just ribs and back bone are not showing any longer... I should say i will *try* the wild elephant may not cooperate lol. :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also think he's a good looking boy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Everyone says his weight is ok in these photos but in person he is still thin through all aspects of his body. I will try to get better photos tonight. His hips are still bony and he is very narrow in the front just ribs and back bone are not showing any longer... I should say i will *try* the wild elephant may not cooperate lol. :wub:


Thin is healthy though. Ribs often show on a healthy dog depending on the coat and how they are moving when the photo is taken. He definitely looked thin in the first photo, well not so much thin but lacking muscle mass. I would focus more on exercise than feeding. Don't worry about the actual weight. When most people say my dogs look "OK" I think they should lose a few lbs.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

He is still thin he lacks serious muscle mass. I would notwant to necessarily add more fat but definitely bulk him up some. Feed a good well balance diet and plenty of exercise and he'll be fine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> my first dog was a byb dog and was also huge. i had problems keeping him under 100 pounds. his tail was also the biggest thing i've ever seen on a dog. he definitely had trouble keeping up with other dogs in terms of agility and speed. he ended up having bad hips and would tire out much quicker than other dogs. i feel a lot of byb go for the giant shepherd and advertise it. they told me that his dad was 110 pounds and i thought that was cool (before i knew better). i think the average person that buys from a byb also has the mindset of wanting a huge large intimidating german shepherd. now when someone boasts to me about their 110 pound shepherd, i secretly laugh inside because that person use to be me.


i had to reply to this)))). first of all, my dog's name is Boomer (named by my daughter after a zombi in Left For Dead 2 video game), and second, he's also a BYB special, and third, he's also going to be huge. he's about 80 lbs at 7 months and i have a feeling he will pass 100.

except that i didn't want a 110 pound shepherd, i took the first one i liked from the web and didn't realize how big he will get.

i will post some pics in a while


----------

